
Airbnb plays San Francisco for a chump - lladnar
http://www.sfexaminer.com/airbnb-plays-san-francisco-for-a-chump/
======
maxharris
Nope, that's a non-issue.

The real issue is NIMBY homeowners in SF blocking new housing construction:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/12/san-
fran...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/12/san-francisco-is-
confused-about-the-villain-thats-making-it-unaffordable/422091/)

